# question for you cub guys



## cory3434 (Jan 1, 2011)

i have a chance on getting two cubs one 102 and the other a 125. he said that the 125 has a 7 hp kohler and is more of a parts tractor and all it needs is a new gas tank and a clutch spring but it runs. the 102 he says has a 12 hp kohler that runs good with wheel weights plow and 42in deck. the two questions i have for you guys is that the motors don't sound right for either one of them and what would be a fair price to pick these up for? 

p.s this will be my first restoring project so tell me what you think


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Check the Cub website for info on models...

CubCadet - PARTS - Category

I think the 102 was a 10hp model originally, not sure on the 125.


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

The 102 has a 10 HP engine, gear drive trans. The 125 has a 12 HP engine, hydrostatic trans.

I think the value for both would be $500 or less.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

For the running mowing one alone sounds like at minimum of $300 ( any running/mowing tractor is worth that) - id throw him an offer of $300 and see what he says and haggle from there.

I find it ironic that classic cubs seem to run whole lots cheeper then JD's - both are well built machines- must be the gold plating under that green n yellow paint.....


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Just paying for that name " JOHN DEERE" ! Look at how much stuff is out there for john deere. Household items, clothing, dolls, ect.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a problem w/ the whole thing, the 125 has a 12hp Kohler and auto trans, where is the clutch spring? You might have some guy parting tractors together and is one big mess. I've been down this road and it gets mighty confusing when you switch 102-127-125. I'd read up on the parts and options before I buy anything. I have bins of extra parts for the same reason, it's not all interchangeable.
Mouse


----------

